# New SuperiorPeptide Coupon codes: 25%, 30%, 40%



## JJB1 (Mar 1, 2015)

*"SuperiorPeptide.com!!!  
REP COUPON CODES: 25%, 30%, 40%...
Please use the REP code of the rep that helps you.*​*


JJB1:
25% COUPON CODE: JJ25
30% COUPON CODE on orders over $150: JJ30
40% COUPON CODE on orders over $395: JJ40


Elvia1023:
25% COUPON CODE: EL25
30% COUPON CODE on orders over $150: EL30
40% COUPON CODE on orders over $395: EL40


RamboStallone:
25% COUPON CODE: RS25
30% COUPON CODE on orders over $150: RS30
40% COUPON CODE on orders over $395: RS40*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good stuff. If any guys need advice on setting up a peptide cycle just pm me and I will help you out the best I can.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Current coupon codes listed above.
Take advantage of the 40% off code by placing larger orders. *


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 3, 2015)

If I had to list out a protocol for someone wanting to try peptides out and really go for it I would recommend the following...

CJC-DAC at 5mg per week 
MK-677 at 25-50mg per day

Run the above for about 3 months then switch over to...

Mod and GHRP-2 at 100mcg 2 times daily.
Mod and Ipam at 100mcg and 1000mcg pre bed

Run the above for about 3 months then onto something else. Depending upon the current condition etc could be a LR3 and MGF cycle or high dosed tesamorelin. There are lots of great peptides to choose from


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm really liking taking MK-677 with melatonin before bed, and 5mg cjcDAC once a week.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you to all the guys that have used my discount codes so far. I appreciate it more than you realize


----------

